# New TOYS ARRIVED!!!



## GravityVapors (25/10/15)

So my setup arrived last night 

Smok Xcube 2
Smok TFV4 with tripple coil
Waiting patiently on my R2 rebuildable coil from @vapeclub 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...des-the-heat/products/smok-tfv4-dual-coil-rba

So far Im loving it clouds for days took about 3 tanks for the flavour to really break in. Vaping on some White label Berry Yoghurt 100ml from @vapecartel at 70 - 90 watts with tri coil.

Big ups to smok

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

GravityVapors said:


> So my setup arrived last night
> 
> Smok Xcube 2
> Smok TFV4 with tripple coil
> ...


Way to go! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/10/15)

Hoping to get the tfv4 mini black edition soon. Thanks for the thoughts


----------

